# Mystery mushrooms?!



## kporter (May 21, 2016)

Hey guys I have found some mushrooms in my yard and need to know if they are okay to have or not. That are very annoying and I have Dug them out before but they keep coming back. What should I do? My bunnies haven't gave them any attention yet btw 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1463885139.274525.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1463885161.522611.jpg


----------



## Watermelons (May 22, 2016)

In general mushrooms are not good for rabbits.
And most that grow in our grass arent safe. But best bet is to google your area and mushroom guide. They can vary a lot region to region.


----------



## Preitler (Aug 3, 2016)

Some kind of Puffballs, most likely Bovista.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puffball
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovista

I don't care much about mushrooms in my garden, the rabbits ignore them, and if not, there aren't so many that would knock a bunny out of its boots.

Removing them doesn't helb much anyway, since what you see is just the fruit.


----------

